#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-24
<a1fa> hey how is steam integration with budgie?
<fossfreedom> alfa: just fine.  Just make sure you meet the steam game hardware requirements and you are good to go.
<a1fa> thanks fossfreedom
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-25
<a1fa> just tried budgie in a vm - very impressed with out of the box experience
<a1fa> apt purge kubuntu-desktop
<a1fa> yollo
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-26
<Term1nal> Just wanted to say, Budgie is spectacular on Ubuntu. I never really liked Solus in terms of the underlying OS and package management, but I really dig Budgie DE. It basically makes Gnome 3 not terrible.
<Term1nal> However, 2 small issues I've had so far with 17.04
<Term1nal> first being, when I switched the bar/panel thing to be oriented at the bottom of the screen.
<Term1nal> So when I open the launcher menu, it opens as if from a top menu, then quickly snaps into the correct bottom menu orientation
<Term1nal> kind of grating, every time.
<Term1nal> Second issue, when I open terminix for the first time on a fresh install, it gives me an error about the configuration being wrong or something
<Term1nal> no real information about what is "wrong" just that it is wrong, and gives me a dead URL to a github repo
<Term1nal> It happened the first time I installed, I re-installed again (due to an issue with selecting a virtual box driver in the additional drivers menu, that caused the system to hang at boot)
<Term1nal> the re-installation also exhibited the same error on first launch of Terminix
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-27
<bluesabre> fossfreedom: re lp 1669818, I've got a new lightdm-gtk-greeter package in https://launchpad.net/~bluesabre/+archive/ubuntu/experimental that can be uploaded to artful at any time, in case you want to take a look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1669818 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Budgie shows debian wallpaper due to greeter recommendation / lightdm-gtk-greeter does not compile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669818
<fossfreedom> bluesabre: superb! I'll have a look later tonight. Cheers
<andrk> hey
<fossfreedom> bluesabre: expert work there.  Your package together with our budgie-artwork package works very nicely. https://sourceforge.net/projects/budgie-remix/files/ubuntu%20budgie%20fresh%2017.04/
<fossfreedom> Yes I agree with you - both packages can (and should) be ready for Artful.
<bluesabre> fossfreedom: great, I'll upload the greeter tonight (barring no internet outage etc)
<fossfreedom> bluesabre - can you also upload budgie-artwork as well?  otherwise our daily builds will fail
<bluesabre> fossfreedom: unfortunately I only have xubuntu packageset upload rights, but it should be pretty straightforward to get a sponsor, possibly Robie could pick it up since he was last interested on the bug report
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-28
<jbicha> fossfreedom: could you or anyone install the zesty-proposed mutter update (3.24.1-0ubuntu1) and make sure Budgie still works ok after logging out and back in?
<jbicha> then leave a comment on bug 1682238 thanks!
<ubottu> bug 1682238 in mutter (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update mutter and gnome-shell to 3.24.1" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682238
<fossfreedom> jbicha: commented on the bug report.  All is well on UB.  cheers.
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: I'm getting what looks like a mutter based crash when I use gnome-tweak-tool and decrement the static number of workspaces.
<jbicha> is that a regression in 3.24.1?
<fossfreedom_> I logged into gnome-shell and saw the same crash.  I don't have a vanialla ubuntu gnome though - have you seen this?
<jbicha> no, I don't use static workspaces
<fossfreedom_> no I saw this prior to my upgrade yesterday with 3.24.1
<jbicha> it works for me with no crash on gnome-shell/mutter 3.24.1
<fossfreedom_> hmm. ok - cheers. wonder what is what.
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: ok - it seems like it is because I'm using lightdm.  If I switch to GDM3 gnome-shell works
<jbicha> hmm, Ubuntu might stay with lightdm for 17.10
<fossfreedom_> ok - strike that - i can reproduce this with GDM3.  I'll try a valgrind later ... need a faster laptop that this damn slow work thing!!
<fossfreedom_> s/that/than/g
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-30
<ealexdj> Hi! Couldn't find anything using google, so here I am. I installed ubuntu budgie on a thinkpad t440s (latest bios, boot set to uefi only). When powering on, after the lenovo splash screen It displays a full grey screen for about 5 seconds, then plymouth, then desktop. This light grey screen at full brightness is quite annoying. If it sounds familiar to anyone or you know a fix I'd appreciate it
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-24
<bb7548> hi
<bb7548> Chat dead?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-25
<enyc> hrrm... i hadn't come acress ubuntu-budgie before 18.04
<enyc> this may be completely wrong, interested in views...
<enyc> it *looks* outwardly like it tries to keep the  unity//OSX "big icon style" task-switcher,  but  presumably//hopefully has lower resource usage (?)   ....?
<fossfreedom_> enyc: that is the plank dock.  The majority of UB users wanted that sort of layout.  But its very easy to change to any layout to suit your workflow
<enyc> fossfreedom_: ooooooo okies
<enyc> fossfreedom_: whats' the resource-usage / graphics-requirments like?   how does this compare to MATE, or  say,  xfce?
<fossfreedom_> budgie is classed as middle-weight - lower than gnome, higher than mate and xfce.  Budgie is not intended for cheap low powered, low resource desktops/laptops
<tuxlion> good evening
<tuxlion> hi drohm
<tuxlion> good evening lapaga
<drohm> so does the ubuntu budgie installer use the same opt-in default for the Hardware/Software survey?
<fossfree-> drohm, no survey options for us - that is just for the Ubuntu welcome screen as far as I understand.
<drohm> ah, so we're in essense opted out then, correct?
<drohm> I haven't had the time to install and test the beta, apologies
<fossfreedom> yes
<tuxlion> good evening fossfreedom - wanted to congratulate you and your team for the good work you've done with the release
<fossfreedom> tuxlion, cheers! always nice to get feedback.
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, I've had different flavours of ubuntu installed and did participate in the community - so I know how much work comes into this
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, one question if you don't mind: on the webpage it reads that you're looking for help... but I'm not a dev person nor am I a coder or a graphics person ^^
<fossfreedom> bug reports, triaging issues, blogger, community liaison, Quality Assurance
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, I'm more of an admin person ;)
<fossfreedom> what sort of administration ?
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, project management for example
<fossfreedom> my role!
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, no problem ;) I'm not going to get you off your role ;)
<fossfreedom> hehe
<tuxlion> but I'm definetly going to have you and your team on my radar ;)
<fossfreedom> :)
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, all my skillset is already set ^^ so I'll be in the background
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, mind me sending you a link of my former ubuntu wiki entry?
<fossfreedom> fire away
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-26
<jarto> Hi ,speak french here !!
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Running minimal UB 18.04 on a old Lifebook with a P6200 CPU and a cheap SSD & it's extremely snappy!
<fossfreedom> mpmc, +1 :)
<tuxlion> good evening ladies and gents
<totalmongobaer> fossfreedom
<totalmongobaer> hi
<totalmongobaer> is it the final Version of budgie?
<totalmongobaer> 	2018-04-25
<tuxlion> good evening totalmongobaer
<totalmongobaer> or will today comming another one?
<totalmongobaer> good evening tuxlion
<totalmongobaer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-budgie/daily-live/current/
<fossfreedom> totalmongobaer, another ISO is going to be respun today - official announcements will be done here https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<totalmongobaer> thx
<totalmongobaer> i will wait
<totalmongobaer> budgie -  best derivate !!
<tuxlion> totalmongobaer, I have to agree to that statement ;)
<tuxlion> and hi there foss
<enyc> 19:46 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<enyc> 19:46 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<enyc> things happening...
<krosonp> well done with the first Budgie LTS everyone
<fossfreedom> They need testing first folks!
<krosonp> fossfreedom: I didn't say it's out yet
<fossfreedom> :)
<enyc> krosonp: didin't 16.04 have budgie?
<fossfreedom> enyc, not an official LTS ... although we did follow the LTS release schedule.  Highly unusual you may agree for an unofficial flavour
<enyc> i see =)
<tuxlion> fossfreedom, ping?
<tuxlion> and hi to all of you in here
<fossfreedom> tuxlion, am around ... but busy testing the images
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-27
<fossycakes> Hi, I just installed budgie for the first time with 18.04. When installing (and general research of the desktop before-hand) I noticed an "app dock" on the left side of the desktop, but that's missing for me after installation
<fossycakes> I've looked around and I can't figure out how to get it
<fossycakes> If anyone is there / has any suggestions, I would appreciate it :)
<fossycakes> need to leave the channel, but i
<fossycakes> *I posted here: https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/app-panel-missing-on-budgie-18-04/277  if anyone can help
<totalmongobaer> Couldn't get multiple input methods to work in Budgie 18.04. Hopefully there will be a fix soon.
<totalmongobaer> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-flavors-18-04-release-download-features#disqus_thread
<Sutarmekeg> Hi, I don't need any support, but I wanted to point out a couple of tiny errors on your page.
<Sutarmekeg> https://ubuntubudgie.org/about
<Sutarmekeg> in the gaming section, you have "thanks to the arrive of Steam Platform"
<Sutarmekeg> it should be "thanks to the arrival of the Steam platform"
<Sutarmekeg> That's all :)
<dchotas> hello everyone, im not being able to connect anything through hdmi to my laptop, other os's same machine work fine
<dchotas> an/j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-28
<boysha> quick q - how to upgrade from development to lts?
<tuxlion> aloha team - how is your weekend coming?
<jfoor> New to Budgie as of 18.04. Is there a way to pin apps to the "taskbar" built in? Or does this require a different style of panel/bar?
<totalmongobaer> fossfreedom
<totalmongobaer> hi
<totalmongobaer> how to upgrade from development to lts?
<totalmongobaer> can you tell me please?
<mpmc> totalmongobaer: If you're already running the dev & have updated fully (no updates available) you should be on LTS already.
<totalmongobaer> ok thx
<budgi3n00b> hi there. as the nick says, im a total n00b to budgie
<budgi3n00b> but ive been using ubuntu for about 10 years
<budgi3n00b> why choose bionic budgie rather than bionic beaver (desktop)?
<budgi3n00b> im asking this from a budgie installation in a vm, and it looks GREAT. just not sure what all the advantages over stock ubuntu bionic is
<totalmongobaer>  bionic beaver budgie
<totalmongobaer>  bionic beaver is ubuntu gnome , the main distro
<budgi3n00b> hi totalmongobaer
<budgi3n00b> yeah i know all that. my question is: why budgie rather than stock desktop?
<totalmongobaer> hi
<totalmongobaer> its more classic menü and handling the windows
<totalmongobaer> gnome is like 3D needs to much CPU Power
<totalmongobaer> eats more Battery
<totalmongobaer> budie is faster
<budgi3n00b> ok, that makes sense. thanks totalmongobaer :)
<totalmongobaer> under budgie you can install all the indicators
<totalmongobaer> that usefull is on Gnome
<totalmongobaer> <budgi3n00b>
<budgi3n00b> heh, yeah. i just went through getting a replacement for the old system-load-monitor working on my stock ubuntu vm
<budgi3n00b> that's the most important indicator i nee
<budgi3n00b> d
<totalmongobaer> yes you can turn it on
<totalmongobaer> budgie is very good for this
<totalmongobaer> for me the best ubuntu Derivate
<totalmongobaer> http://solus-project.com/
<totalmongobaer> budgie comes from Solus OS
<totalmongobaer> budgi3n00b
<budgi3n00b> cool. what is the relationship between those projects exactly?
<budgi3n00b> is solus mostly a desktop env, that has been ported onto an ubuntu base to form budgie, or something else entirely?
<totalmongobaer> just the Desktop Enviroment
<totalmongobaer> only
<totalmongobaer> no
<totalmongobaer> Solus-OS is an Gnu/Linux Distribution
<totalmongobaer> https://solus-project.com/solus/experiences/
<totalmongobaer> read it
<totalmongobaer> try it out
 * budgi3n00b reads it
<budgi3n00b> im trying it out right now ;)
<budgi3n00b> ... in a vm
<totalmongobaer> and make an update first
<totalmongobaer> with:
<totalmongobaer> sudo eopkg up
<totalmongobaer> in the Terminal
<totalmongobaer> and reboot after that
<budgi3n00b> oh. you mean try out solus os
<budgi3n00b> ive spent too many years on ubuntu to throw that away now :P
<budgi3n00b> the thought of a non-apt/deb system makes me think rpm... THE HORROR!
<budgi3n00b> anyway i gtg. thanks for your time and responses. having been where you are, i really appreciate it. :)
<totalmongobaer> ok
<totalmongobaer> my pleasure
<totalmongobaer> yes you can use Solus as a Main distro
<totalmongobaer> it based on no other Distro like debian or opensusa, Solus is independend
<totalmongobaer> sorry my english is not that good
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-29
<fabioabibi> hi everyone
<fabioabibi> I removed Nautilus, because I prefer Nemo
<fabioabibi> but, when I use some "show folder" option (in USB applet or Chromium Downloads, for example), the system calls baobab (analisys disk) instead nemo
<fabioabibi> how can I fix this?
<fabioabibi> I'd already cheg
<fabioabibi> I'd already check dconf-editor
<fabioabibi> but didn't figure what to do
